# tmpfiles.d права для созданных директорий

## pavlick220

Здравствуйте.

Я пытаюсь использовать tmpfiles.d (создать директорию), но столкнулся со следующей проблемой - права на созданную директорию всегда 0755. Иллюстрация:

```
$ cat /usr/lib/tmpfiles.d/my__.conf

D /var/tmp/1__d 0777

D /var/tmp/2__d 0111

# перезагрузка

$ ls -l /var/tmp

drwxr-xr-x 2 root    root    4096 май  5 15:13 1__d

drwxr-xr-x 2 root    root    4096 май  5 15:13 2__d
```

Кто-нибудь может объяснить почему права всегда 0755? И можно ли задать нужные мне права?

----------

